# mittels Bootstrap: bei Tablet/Handy-Layout --> Menü als Buttons



## Elitess (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo!

Ich bin gerade dabei mich in Bootstrap einzuarbeiten und habe eine Frage. Habe schon herrumprobiert etc. aber bekomme es nicht hin.
Und zwar habe ich eine inline Navigation, ganz simple mit 3 <li>'s. Nun möchte ich, wenn das Fenster kleiner wird, ca. Smartphone-Ansicht, dass die list-items in der Navigation als daumengroße Buttons dargestellt werden, also 3 untereinandersitzende Buttons.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung diesbezüglich, oder kennt ein hilfreiches Tutorial zu diesem  Problem?

Danke Euch!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
kannst du uns ein Code-Snippet geben das wir sehen können wie du die Grid-Klassen verwendet hast?

Viele Grüße


----------

